# looking for a photographer



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm looking for a photographer or aspiring photographer who can come to Oakville for a session (human lol)
Please pm me with your prices


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Human huh? I gave up on that species a long time ago.... 

Looking for a formal portrait, enviro portrait or something else?


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Something else (girl and a car type.  )


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Glamour shots. Is the car nice?


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Ohhh you know just a plain old gun metal grey 89 mustang LX (with a supercharged 302 which was converted into a 363 with 15 psi , 6000 rpm 800 hp and 650 lbs of torque in the rear wheels )


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

DAMN!!!!  I want to see the car and go for a ride!!! LOL


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Tbird said:


> DAMN!!!!  I want to see the car and go for a ride!!! LOL


I thought the same thing, its how hubby got my number ! Lol

You have probally seen it around town . We didn't get out much last year though. BP cruise a couple times it would have been next to a sea foam green 61 falcon


----------

